# ralley gauges install



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I am looking to put ralley gauges in my 67,My car didnt come with ralley gauges so will the wiring work or will I need to change some ?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I did that same operation on my 69. I don't know if the same info applies, but on my car I needed a different engine wiring harness, a different printed circuit board for the back side of the gauge cluster, and of course different oil pressure and temp sending units.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Some of the things are different...I would contact Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac for info and parts. Eric


----------

